# Pirates of Altis [Servervorstellung]



## Pirates-of-Altis (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Community!

Wir, die Pirates of Altis, bestehend aus 10 aktiven Spielern, haben uns  entschlossen, einen eigenen Altis Life Server in Betrieb zu nehmen.

Entsprechend ist der Server noch sehr jung, und unterbevölkert, dennoch haben wir schon mehrere Stammspieler gewonnen.
Da wir uns fest vorgenommen haben, mehr zu spielen als zu regieren,  können wir sehr schnell Änderungen vornehmen, Fehler finden und  beseitigen, sowie die Sicht des Spielers in Problemfällen erkennen. So  sollte es, nach unserer Vorstellung, alles Fair und in einem  vernünftigen Rahmen bleiben.

Unser Server läuft auf einen sehr guten Rootserver und hat eine Top Anbindung.

Aktuell bietet unser Server, auf Basis der aktuellen Altis Life Version 3.1.4, folgendes:

- Kraftwerke für die Ballungsgebiete auf Altis, sodass man Nachts den Strom abschalten kann
- Housing
- Tempomat
- Go-Karts!
- Alarmanlagen
- Mehr RP-Elemente
- Marktplätze in Athira, Sofia und Pyrgos wurden umgestaltet
- ca. 20 Jobs, bis zur T3 Produktion (Piratengebräu und Piratenkugeln sind nämlich wertvoll)
- Das Gefängnis und die Nationalbank sind umgezogen und das Polizei  Hauptquartier renoviert. Die salzige Seeluft hat die Mauern angegriffen
- Überfälle an Tankstellen und Geschäften
- Drogen-und Alkoholkonsum  
- Drogen- und Alkoholtest für Cops
- Transport mit Hubschraubern und abseilen aus Hubschraubern
- Checkpoints an verschiedenen Straßen auf Altis
- Das 3.1.4 Medic-System, mit verkürzter Neustartzeit und Verlängerung der Wartezeit wenn man
einen Medic angefordert hat
- Inventar sowie Z-Inventar werden gespeichert
- Fahrzeugskins für fast alle Fahrzeuge
- Individuelle Gefängniszeiten sowie angepasste "Wegsperrpunkte"
- zu 90% übersetzt
- u.v.m.

Wir bieten in regelmäßigen Abständen Events/RP-Aktionen an.
Ob ein illegales Autorennen am Flughafen stattfinden wird?
Ein Konvoi mit Versorgungsgütern muss ins Kavala Polizei Hauptquartier!
In der Rebellenregion fliegt ein bewaffneter Kampfhubschrauber?
Der Flughafen hat seinen Betrieb wieder aufgenommen!
Ideen für weitere Events? So meldet euch bei uns, wir werden die Idee versuchen umzusetzen.

Die Community steht bei uns im Vordergrund, wir versuchen eure Wünsche  bestmöglich zu beantworten und einzuarbeiten, um ein bestmöglichstes  Spielgeschehen zu gewährlisten. Auch sind wir nach dem "großen Launch"  nicht faul, sondern werden immer weiter arbeiten.

Ihr habt Interesse an unserem Server bekommen?
Dann besucht uns!

[GER] Pirates of Altis |WL Cops|Medics|Housing|Jobs|Gangs|Events|Skins|Tempomat|u.v.m
176.9.137.54:2302

Oder im Teamspeak unter:
176.9.137.54

Oder auf unserer Website unter:
www.pirates-of-altis.de


Bis dahin,
euer Pirates of Altis Serverteam


----------

